# System Six seatpost diameter?



## turtleiron (Jan 7, 2008)

I did a quick search and couldn't find it.. I think it's 31.6. Is that correct?

Thanks-
Skot


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

31.6mm


----------

